# A show of sheer class at the TT.



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Sheer class prevented Wiggo from celebrating his TT win until Cancellara had crossed the line. That showed real respect for the defending champion. Nice one Wiggo.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I totally agree. I would say that Wiggins has handled himself brilliantly during this last few days. His constant complimentary references to Cav, Hoy, his rivals has been a feature of his interviews. 
I have never been a Wiggins fan, but no one can deny the fact that this has been his - Year of Wonder. Keeping his feet on the ground while winning virtually everything in a single year and in winning this Olympic Gold also becoming Britain's greatest ever Olympian is simply extraordinary.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

albert owen said:


> I totally agree. I would say that Wiggins has handled himself brilliantly during this last few days. His constant complimentary references to Cav, Hoy, his rivals has been a feature of his interviews.
> I have never been a Wiggins fan, but no one can deny the fact that this has been his - Year of Wonder. Keeping his feet on the ground while winning virtually everything in a single year and in winning this Olympic Gold also becoming Britain's greatest ever Olympian is simply extraordinary.


I've followed him for years as I'm a Brit exiled to Canada and he's always showed sheer class but he's now realizing, IMO, that he has a role to fulfill. He's going to be the cause of a massive cycling explosion in the UK and a lot of its responsibility rests on his shoulders. He'll never adopt the airs & graces of the truly famous because as he says "at the end of the day I'm the one who still pics up the horse and dog ****".

It's going to be interesting to watch the next chapter of his life - Sir Wiggo of Eccleston. I see they already have a Bradley Lane in his village


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Wiggo is a no nonsense, salt of the earth, diamond geezer. Living in an unassuming Lancashire backwater, picking up dog muck. Hope success doesn't spoil him. A Great Briton for sure. He'll never have to buy a pint again.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I've liked Wiggo*

since his 'drome days
guy has a great sense of humor, no huge ego and that classic brit quiet modesty

I'm happy for all his success

and hell, he has a mod 'do.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats to Wiggo.

Now not to suggest anything, but 42 whole seconds over 2nd place Martin? Well the average speed didn't look ridiculous. Great showing for his country.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

From Wiggin's Instagram feed


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I was neither hot or cold about the guy. But he's won me over to the warm side due to his (at least what we see in public) respect for other competitors, and the sport itself. 

And, a seeming lack of the primadonna syndrome. Imagine that!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Wait, I thought we all hated Wiggo and were waiting for his arrogant ass to crack.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

spade2you said:


> Wait, I thought we all hated Wiggo and were waiting for his arrogant ass to crack.


I think it's his lack of "panache" that bored folks during the TdF.

But maybe we're overdue for a little less "look at me!" attitude from our Grand Pooh Bahs in the peloton.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I think it's his lack of "panache" that bored folks during the TdF.
> 
> But maybe we're overdue for a little less "look at me!" attitude from our Grand Pooh Bahs in the peloton.


Ok. 

Do we still hate Cav?


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

I like Wiggins very much and will always hate Cav with a passion !!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Ok.
> 
> Do we still hate Cav?


Who's Cav?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

The more I see of Wiggins and how he's handling his success and celebrity, the more I like him. He's a class act.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Wait, I thought we all hated Wiggo and were waiting for his arrogant ass to crack.


Wiggo had a long history of cracking in mountain stages. I didn't so much want it as expect it to happen. But this time he was up to the challenge.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wadl said:


> I like Wiggins very much and will always hate Cav with a passion !!


Cav is terrific and has shown himself to be a true sportsman this year by playing a supporting role after being the Main Man for quite a long time. 30+TdF stages, another Green Jersey and a couple more Classics/Worlds before he retires will show him to be an all time great as well.

Wiggins + Cav + Froome + Hoy etc., = Britain the World's #1 Cycling Nation.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Cav really worked hard in the Tour. Every day you could see him carrying loads of bottles and food for the GC guys. And working the paceline at the front. He was a true team player and deserves credit for it. 
A lot of guys would have considered it beneath them.

It's sad that this poor guy has been completely forgotten in all the Tour celebrations...
Team Sky | Pro Cycling | KANSTANTSIN SIUTSOU


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Cav really worked hard in the Tour. Every day you could see him carrying loads of bottles and food for the GC guys. And working the paceline at the front. He was a true team player and deserves credit for it.
> A lot of guys would have considered it beneath them.


You ain't never seen a world champ like this before -


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

That must have cooled him off a lot. I just hope it was warm out.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Fireform said:


> The more I see of Wiggins and how he's handling his success and celebrity, the more I like him. He's a class act.


Ditto to this. And well done to him getting wasted, he deserves a couple of pints!


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Ventruck said:


> Congrats to Wiggo.
> 
> Now not to suggest anything, but 42 whole seconds over 2nd place Martin? Well the average speed didn't look ridiculous. Great showing for his country.


Not sure where you're going...Martin broke a leg earlier this year, then broke his wrist in the Tour. His scaphoid, no less. I broke my scaphoid last year; I know for a fact his wrist is not fully healed yet. That Martin still finished second shows that he is strong and would have stood a real chance if he had not been injured. Martin was quoted as saying that after his setbacks, "Silver tastes like gold."

I didn't get to see the TT, just read the results later in the day. But it is good to hear that Wiggins continues to demonstrate very good sportsmanship as he has all year.


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

Jwiffle said:


> Not sure where you're going...Martin broke a leg earlier this year, then broke his wrist in the Tour. His scaphoid, no less. I broke my scaphoid last year; I know for a fact his wrist is not fully healed yet. That Martin still finished second shows that he is strong and would have stood a real chance if he had not been injured. Martin was quoted as saying that after his setbacks, "Silver tastes like gold."
> 
> I didn't get to see the TT, just read the results later in the day. But it is good to hear that Wiggins continues to demonstrate very good sportsmanship as he has all year.


Martin beat Wiggins by 1'16 in last year's world-cup time trial, and uninjured, he would have done the same at the Olympics, no doubt. Let's wait for this year's WC next month, just looked up that it is in Holland. Is this supposed to be a joke? That's even flatter than Denmark. Boring road races again, and Cavendish will retain his jersey.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

quadrat said:


> Martin beat Wiggins by 1'16 in last year's world-cup time trial, and uninjured, he would have done the same at the Olympics, no doubt. Let's wait for this year's WC next month, just looked up that it is in Holland. Is this supposed to be a joke? That's even flatter than Denmark. Boring road races again, and Cavendish will retain his jersey.


I'd suggest you look at a bigger map of the Netherlands. FYI it's in Limburg not at the coast.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Disrespectful to fans*

No denying Wiggo shows good respect to his competitors but his reaction to the doping question early in the Tour was disrespectful to many fans and the general public who are jaded by the numerous past doping scandals in professional cycling.

Cycling fans have repeatedly, that's repeatedly, seen champions who said they were clean and then were later caught doping. I'm not saying that Wiggo is a doper, I don't believe he is. However, he needs to be sensitive to the fact that a large segment of the fans and the general public will assume that he is. Their perspective are valid since they are based on the past history of the sport. There opinions do not make them wankers and c*****s


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Chainstay said:


> There opinions do not make them wankers and c*****s


The cretins that post on the cyclingnews forum are most definitely wankers and ****s.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Like that he turned and faced the crowd - turning his back on the sponsors, officials, etc. Not so sure calling the president of the host nation "... their dippy president..." was 100% classy. I still like him - glad to see the Brit kicking ass in these Olympics too!


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Chainstay said:


> No denying Wiggo shows good respect to his competitors but his reaction to the doping question early in the Tour was disrespectful to many fans and the general public who are jaded by the numerous past doping scandals in professional cycling.
> 
> Cycling fans have repeatedly, that's repeatedly, seen champions who said they were clean and then were later caught doping. I'm not saying that Wiggo is a doper, I don't believe he is. However, he needs to be sensitive to the fact that a large segment of the fans and the general public will assume that he is. Their perspective are valid since they are based on the past history of the sport. There opinions do not make them wankers and c*****s


I completely disagree with this. Why does he need to be sensitive to it? If I'm winning a race, and I'm riding clean, I shouldn't be angry that someone has insinuated that I'm doing something untoward? I shouldn't be annoyed that you've decided to tar me with the same brush as previous cheats? Your opinion is valid because YOU have seen a doper before so therefore it's reasonable to presume that everyone is one? 

I hate this self-entitlement, the whole "we were let down by our idols" thing. Do all baseball fans expect the same? Every track and field fan? Why do cyclist fans have to have the whole "the whole peloton needs to prove itself to me" complex? It won't happen, it can't happen, either square that with yourself or choose a sport that won't disappoint. I recommend petanque.

This isn't a personal attack against you. I just find it immensely frustrating that people claim to be fans of the sport yet want riders to just accept that finger pointing, accusations and whispers are right.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

roddjbrown said:


> I completely disagree with this. Why does he need to be sensitive to it? If I'm winning a race, and I'm riding clean, I shouldn't be angry that someone has insinuated that I'm doing something untoward? I shouldn't be annoyed that you've decided to tar me with the same brush as previous cheats? Your opinion is valid because YOU have seen a doper before so therefore it's reasonable to presume that everyone is one?
> 
> I hate this self-entitlement, the whole "we were let down by our idols" thing. Do all baseball fans expect the same? Every track and field fan? Why do cyclist fans have to have the whole "the whole peloton needs to prove itself to me" complex? It won't happen, it can't happen, either square that with yourself or choose a sport that won't disappoint. I recommend petanque.


Hit the nail on the head. The masses and media are free to call Wiggins a doper just because he is successful and he is more than free to call them wankers. The more you succeed, the more scrutiny you get. Wiggins responded appropriately, I'd say.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

roddjbrown said:


> I completely disagree with this. Why does he need to be sensitive to it? If I'm winning a race, and I'm riding clean, I shouldn't be angry that someone has insinuated that I'm doing something untoward? I shouldn't be annoyed that you've decided to tar me with the same brush as previous cheats? Your opinion is valid because YOU have seen a doper before so therefore it's reasonable to presume that everyone is one?
> 
> I hate this self-entitlement, the whole "we were let down by our idols" thing. Do all baseball fans expect the same? Every track and field fan? Why do cyclist fans have to have the whole "the whole peloton needs to prove itself to me" complex? It won't happen, it can't happen, either square that with yourself or choose a sport that won't disappoint. I recommend petanque.
> 
> This isn't a personal attack against you. I just find it immensely frustrating that people claim to be fans of the sport yet want riders to just accept that finger pointing, accusations and whispers are right.


Agree. The whole point of sport is PERFORMANCE above and beyond the next person and as soon as someone PERFORMS better that someone else, the d-word always rises. So I guess in their eyes they'd be happier if no-one performed better than anyone. That negates the purpose of sport doesn't it? So then we all just go out for a gentle ride.

I think Wiggo's answer was perfect. Would a mild-mannered refute satisfy anyone? Did anyone ever admit the d-word when first questioned by a journalist? Of course not. So then what the point of explaining yourself? No-one's gonna belive you anyway. Might as well entertain the reporters with a salty reply - after all it was more newsworthy than any "proper" explanation. In fact it was the best come-back I've ever heard. He should have been given a gold medal for that too.

Have you read the stuff that the French team are now coming out with as regards the Brits' performance? They're questioning their wheels, the woman in charge is questioning their "sudden" rise to the top (even though it started in '92) and even Bauge questioned Jason Kenny at the news conference. As in "You never beat me before, how come you beat me now?" type of questioning. Gimmy a ****ing break.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I would offer that the show of class went beyond Wiggo, but that Tony and Spartacus showed a lot of class by competeing fiercely despite thier injuries.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> Have you read the stuff that the French team are now coming out with as regards the Brits' performance? They're questioning their wheels, the woman in charge is questioning their "sudden" rise to the top (even though it started in '92) and even Bauge questioned Jason Kenny at the news conference. As in "You never beat me before, how come you beat me now?" type of questioning. Gimmy a ****ing break.


The same Baugé who was banned for all of 2011 for testing non-attendance. I don't think Baugé can understand that everything British cycling do in an Olympic year is about that one competition. Australia beat GB in the mens ITT at the worlds. Baugé beat Kenny in the mens individual sprint at the worlds. The whole point is setting it up around the Olympics. It's ALL they care about. Anything else like the women's team pursuit is a bonus.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> Bauge questioned Jason Kenny at the news conference. As in "You never beat me before, how come you beat me now?" type of questioning. Gimmy a ****ing break.


The missus got to witness that in person, said it was priceless and hands down best pressur ever in fact Bauge grabbed the mic to ask that question.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

roddjbrown said:


> I completely disagree with this. Why does he need to be sensitive to it? If I'm winning a race, and I'm riding clean, I shouldn't be angry that someone has insinuated that I'm doing something untoward? I shouldn't be annoyed that you've decided to tar me with the same brush as previous cheats? Your opinion is valid because YOU have seen a doper before so therefore it's reasonable to presume that everyone is one?
> 
> I hate this self-entitlement, the whole "we were let down by our idols" thing. Do all baseball fans expect the same? Every track and field fan? Why do cyclist fans have to have the whole "the whole peloton needs to prove itself to me" complex? It won't happen, it can't happen, either square that with yourself or choose a sport that won't disappoint. I recommend petanque.
> 
> This isn't a personal attack against you. I just find it immensely frustrating that people claim to be fans of the sport yet want riders to just accept that finger pointing, accusations and whispers are right.


because people do _exactly_ what Wiggins said he could not blame them for. but now of course the table has turned and those people are now a bunch of cnts and wnkers to put it in the Queen's english.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

den bakker said:


> because people do _exactly_ what Wiggins said he could not blame them for. but now of course the table has turned and those people are now a bunch of cnts and wnkers to put it in the Queen's english.


Because 5 years ago a disillusioned guy said they could understand it, he shouldn't react? Well on that basis we can reinstate some stripped winners based on what they said 5 years ago. 

My point is not at all that the question shouldn't be asked. It will be. Probably always. My question is what response people expect?! What could he possibly have said that would have put the doubters' minds at rest. 

And why do fans think pros have some obligation to prove themselves? If that's what people want stop watching until interest wanes and sponsors disappear.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

roddjbrown said:


> I completely disagree with this. Why does he need to be sensitive to it? If I'm winning a race, and I'm riding clean, I shouldn't be angry that someone has insinuated that I'm doing something untoward? I shouldn't be annoyed that you've decided to tar me with the same brush as previous cheats? Your opinion is valid because YOU have seen a doper before so therefore it's reasonable to presume that everyone is one?
> 
> I hate this self-entitlement, the whole "we were let down by our idols" thing. Do all baseball fans expect the same? Every track and field fan? Why do cyclist fans have to have the whole "the whole peloton needs to prove itself to me" complex? It won't happen, it can't happen, either square that with yourself or choose a sport that won't disappoint. I recommend petanque.
> 
> This isn't a personal attack against you. I just find it immensely frustrating that people claim to be fans of the sport yet want riders to just accept that finger pointing, accusations and whispers are right.


The thread was about what a class guy Wiggo is. I think his reaction to that question was definitely lacking in class. There were so many better ways of handling it than getting angry and insulting. He did nothing positive for the sport and forced others like Brailsford to cover up for him


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> _The whole point is setting it up around the Olympics. It's ALL they care about._


Yes, I think it was Brailsford who said as much about peaking for the Tour and the Olympics (both in Beijing and London). Job done.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

roddjbrown said:


> Because 5 years ago a disillusioned guy said they could understand it, he shouldn't react? Well on that basis we can reinstate some stripped winners based on what they said 5 years ago.


chainstay addressed the real issue. 
I would have thought you would have held dear Wiggins higher than a bunch of dopers.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Chainstay said:


> The thread was about what a class guy Wiggo is. I think his reaction to that question was definitely lacking in class. There were so many better ways of handling it than getting angry and insulting. He did nothing positive for the sport and forced others like Brailsford to cover up for him


It was but your post was about it being disrespectful and how jaded fans are. I don't get it. He was asked a question that insinuated he was a cheat and people jump on the reaction? As posted by someone else, ask the question, expect the response.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree that Wiggo is holding up his end of the deal quite well.

You can't say his riding style is all that exciting, but he shows class in professional circumstances, both on and off the bike, he's not afraid to speak his mind, he maintains is status as a regular guy pretty well, and his sense of humor still shows through now and then. I hope he doesn't change anything he's doing.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

den bakker said:


> chainstay addressed the real issue.
> I would have thought you would have held dear Wiggins higher than a bunch of dopers.


So the real issue that you apparently missed and never mentioned in your original reply then?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

roddjbrown said:


> So the real issue that you apparently missed and never mentioned in your original reply then?


no from the post I quoted parts of. you may recall you had three short paragraphs. if you carefully go back and check you will see I did indeed only quote one of them. 
but your answer to that part is duly noted.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

den bakker said:


> no from the post I quoted parts of. you may recall you had three short paragraphs. if you carefully go back and check you will see I did indeed only quote one of them.
> but your answer to that part is duly noted.


Well...without being obtuse you quoted all 3 of them


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

roddjbrown said:


> Well...without being obtuse you quoted all 3 of them


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/4042454-post30.html


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/4042486-post37.html


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

den bakker said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/4042454-post30.html
> 
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/4042486-post37.html


An original reply is the first one. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/4042406-post33.html


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

roddjbrown said:


> An original reply is the first one.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/4042406-post33.html


see where the reply is in the threaded mode. chainstay posted in the meantime that covered the other paragraphs, even if one step higher in the tree. glad it can keep you entertained.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

roddjbrown said:


> My question is what response people expect?! What could he possibly have said that would have put the doubters' minds at rest.
> 
> .



He could have acknowledged that he understands that these questions will be asked because of the past history of the sport. He could go on to state the Team Sky party line about training and racing clean. For a longer answer he could have mentioned the biological passport system. It's just basic good PR, that is respectful to the public and the fans


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Chainstay said:


> He could have acknowledged that he understands that these questions will be asked because of the past history of the sport. He could go on to state the Team Sky party line about training and racing clean. For a longer answer he could have mentioned the biological passport system. It's just basic good PR, that is respectful to the public and the fans


Yes he could. But would that have helped with doubters? Does anybody not know that already? Like I say, ask a guy who's just written 200k if you have to cheat to be in his position and expecting him to roll our some boring pre-prepared PR answer seems naive. Asking the question is disrespectful to both him and the sport


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

den bakker said:


> see where the reply is in the threaded mode. chainstay posted in the meantime that covered the other paragraphs, even if one step higher in the tree. glad it can keep you entertained.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

roddjbrown said:


> It was but your post was about it being disrespectful and how jaded fans are. I don't get it. He was asked a question that insinuated he was a cheat and people jump on the reaction? As posted by someone else, ask the question, expect the response.


He had better alternatives that would have showed his class. He chose to be insulting and angry and his language was disrespectful. He could have taken the opportunity to make a positive statement about how his team and many other teams are serious about cleaning up the sport.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Chainstay said:


> He had better alternatives that would have showed his class. He chose to be insulting and angry and his language was disrespectful. He could have taken the opportunity to make a positive statement about how his team and many other teams are serious about cleaning up the sport.


I'm not arguing with the fact he could have said something else. My points are why are people criticising the response not the question, would anyone expect much else given the situation, and why do people expect some sort of requirement to prove themselves from the cyclists.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

roddjbrown said:


> The same Baugé who was banned for all of 2011 for testing non-attendance. I don't think Baugé can understand that everything British cycling do in an Olympic year is about that one competition. Australia beat GB in the mens ITT at the worlds. Baugé beat Kenny in the mens individual sprint at the worlds. The whole point is setting it up around the Olympics. It's ALL they care about. Anything else like the women's team pursuit is a bonus.


I remember after the 2008 Olympics, Brailsford said that the Brits would be losing some world championships and world cups between then and the current Olympics as no-one, who wanted to win the 2012 Olympics, could be "up" for the next four years. They had to back off, re-group, re-focus and it was a 4-year process. So they lost some races but they could see the big picture. They didn't mind losing the little battles as the whole damn war was their only goal. And they did it - just like they said they would. And they won the TdF, just like they said they would (only 2-3 years early) and now everyone else is wondering what the hell happened?

I read it and heard it back then, why couldn't the other countries, especially the French?


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Wait, I thought we all hated Wiggo and were waiting for his arrogant ass to crack.


I'm still waiting for the positive EPO results.


kidding, kidding....


----------

